# 2.0 mileage check



## 07SalsaGLI (Aug 28, 2001)

I was wondering about the mileage that people have racked up on their 2.0. I have had several VW's with the 1.6-2.0 type engine and always racked up 200,000km on them. I was curious to know what people are racking up on theirs and how it is holding up (specifically on the new 2.0 in the Jetta and Golf IV). I only have 38,000km on mine over the past year since I got it but am curious to know how far I can go without problems (other that burning oil







)
Let me know guys and gals! 
Thanks


----------



## 07SalsaGLI (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

Wow.. 24 hits to my post without response. Thanks guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

98 VW GTi 50,000 miles 
Never a factory problem...yet....except faded seats


----------



## Sebeck1 (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TooLFan46n2)*

59,342 '98 GTI...same faded seats. No other problems except for an appetite for light bulbs. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (Sebeck1)*

22,000 here.
only problem, 1 bad oil ffilter. droped almost all the oil while my wife was driving. dealer towed it back, fixed it, steam cleaned the engine,and gave it a bath.


----------



## RJetta8V (May 4, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (Sebeck1)*

I got about 28,XXX miles on the 2.0 even though its a 98.


----------



## FumetsuGolf (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (RJetta8V)*

Just turned 54,500 in my 96 2.0. No major problems. Only minor problems have been the need to replace a small bolt on the transmission as shifter was becoming loose.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (FumetsuGolf)*

Closing in on 60,000 in my 99. No probs yet - just basic maintenance performed.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

105,000mi- Runnin' Strong! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*edit - 1995 Golf III 8v


[Modified by Pagano, 6:03 PM 11-24-2001]


----------



## jasonyates (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (Pagano)*

I just hit 47k. '98 GTI 2.0. I got it about two years ago with 13k, wanted to keep the mileage lower but I drive everywhere.. Only problems so far have been bad sunroof (fixed under warranty), faded seats, power lock switch is sort of broken (still works but the top of it pops off sometimes). Mechanically it's been perfect. Doesn't burn oil, 400 miles to the tank.. I beat on it constantly. I drove from Florida to Illinois last year with no spare tire or cell phone and made it in 17 hours of driving time..


----------



## Flash Red GTi (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

2000 VW GTi 38,000 miles. The starter and some cosmetic peices have been replaced.


----------



## igneousGOlF (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (Flash Red GTi)*

101000


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (igneousGOlF)*

my friends has 96k running strong...soon to be running really strong with the turbo coming....its a 96 jetta trek(same as his name 96jettatrek)


----------



## 98vwgti (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

if this helps you at all i have a 98 (a3) gti 4cyl 8v and im at about 65K miles right now and i've had no problems that i can't fix on my own, and im a moron....so i love my vw as long as it loves me


----------



## A3Jetta (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (98vwgti)*

1997 Jetta closing in on 112,000 miles. A lot of autocrossing time, some drag racing time, and tons of backroad and highway cruising.


----------



## jettajetta (May 8, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

58,010 miles, 1995 Jetta GL... At school I driven maybe 10 miles a week


----------



## RyanMalinchak (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (jettajetta)*

119,000 on my 94 Jetta 2.0, nothing wrong that couldn't be fixed easily. except the annoying exhaust humming..but the car is runnign strong..







Cheers


----------



## phatplat (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (jettajetta)*

14 months old 60,000+, no problems yet


----------



## Bex (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wow.. 24 hits to my post without response. Thanks guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I'm sensing sarcasm















105k on my 93 Golf.


----------



## Dk-Trinity (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (Bex)*

21K so far...


----------



## Mikey27 (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (Dk-Trinity)*

58,500 miles and going strong. The only major problems so far was that some oil seals had to be replaced at around 40k. kinda pricey because the timing belt had to be swapped as well. I'm getting close to the 60,000 miles mark, where I'm going to give it the full tune-up.


----------



## ScrapinSi (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (Mikey27)*

141k miles on my girl's 2.0... here's the main problems its had since she's owned it...
Broken Sunroof track
Bad Distributor
Exhaust Clunking
Timing Belt Tensioner Froze, shredding timing belt
Clutch
rear Brake Caliper Froze up
It seems as though squeezing the juice on it (80 shot) just seems to piss it off...








We are building a new motor this winter for it... 13's here we come...


----------



## googlymoogly (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

138K miles on a 95 Jetta 5spd.
did timing belt at about 86K
runs strong, but smokes a little on startup
idles funky after cold start...why??
regular oil changes, just flushed the coolant
recent fuel filter, airfilter, plugs, wires, etc
keep them maintained and I think they'll run atleast 200K
most of the problems with this car have been of the electrical sort







$$$
Cory


----------



## BrianM (Feb 1, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

160,XXX miles.
1 transmission
the normal Stuff


----------



## JettaTrek (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

1997 Jetta Trek 2.0 - 95,000 miles. As with all my past Jettas, this one is going strong with only usual maintenance things, except for a replaced starter.


----------



## Fly952.0 (Oct 3, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (JettaTrek)*

174,500 on my Jet








No major problems- all the general maintenance stuff has been done- car is maintained regularly but beaten on daily!


----------



## Sappa (Jan 26, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (Fly952.0)*

~32,500miles on my 2000 golf
no major problems
Sappa


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (Sappa)*

33000 on my 2000 Jetta
Only problems are it burns oil and a bad oxygen sensor. Rattles a little too.. but that's no biggie..


----------



## OC98Golf4dr (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

98 Golf and have 29,280 not a problem at all


----------



## shaolinmastr (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

50xxx, still going strong!!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
98'Beetle 2.0L, Neuspeed sport springs, ABD intake, SF Cup spoiler, FD front splitters


----------



## radkins99 (Apr 10, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

64,000 on my '99 mk3 jetta. Only prob so far - a hole in a vaccum hose.


----------



## BurnOut (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

51K (bout' all i can say is its still is running) Here is my list of problems in chronological order:
Starter died (only thing fixed under warranty)
MAF+O2 sensor bad
Gas Flap Actuator intermittently doesn't work
Window Regulator broke
Driver's door sensor went bad
Front Driver's Caliper fell the F*CK off! (this just happened this weekend! Could have killed me!)
Can you say LEMON!


----------



## RJetta8V (May 4, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (OC98Golf4dr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]98 Golf and have 29,280 not a problem at all[HR][/HR]​HAHA! Ive got 28,8XX!


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

76K on my 98 Jetta, i already fried a clutch.. and the dealer covered the 1st and 2nd gear syncros.. I beat the hell out of it.


----------



## maxt (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

1999 Golf III 2.0
32,000 miles. 
Very nice car, only problem is complete exhaust system had to be redone (it was rusted all teh way through.) Car comes from Quebec canada. Damn salt killed the undeerbody in just 2 winters!!!


----------



## igneousGOlF (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (maxt)*

101,500 on my 95


----------



## slow2pointO (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

I've got 45K miles on my 99 Golf4 burns a lot of oil..
Rod


----------



## wetnrg (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (slow2pointO)*

128k on my 94 jetta gl 2pointslow


----------



## SCHALTHEBELKNAUF (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

37,000 miles without any mechanical problems (damn check engine light







)


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

00 Cabrio with 52k and no problems!
I turn about 2k miles / month commuting from Thousand Oaks to Pasadena, CA....


[Modified by VWCabrioDM, 9:04 PM 11-30-2001]


----------



## Guvs97JettaGT (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (H2oVento)*

40,175 miles on a 97 Jetta. The VW sign on my passenger side headrest is light pink and the one on my side is bright red. Then I have clear coat flaking off that I need to get checked out.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (Guvs97JettaGT)*

55,700 miles. 2000 Jetta.


[Modified by JettaRed, 11:29 PM 12-1-2001]


----------



## Project20v (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

'98 Jetta GT, 68,000. Runs like the day it was new, no, even better than new. 1 bad alternator, worn out shifter, but it had vertical movement when it was new-something wrong or missing in the socket, one of these days i'll fix it, clutch is real weak, sunroof clicks??? That's it.....


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

37,000 on my 98


----------



## chleung (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (maxt)*

I've got 32000km on my Jetta MKIII, only problems so far are the check engine light and the wiper sometimes skipping a beat when I put it on intermittent......so far so good!


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (chleung)*

117K mi on mine. Only non mantinance repair was a waterpump at 72K mi, I replaced it before it died. (it had started to squeek)


----------



## dnf (Jun 7, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (InSaNeBoY)*

40,000km on a 99 jetta IV.
Nothing except oil burn and annoying rattles.


----------



## 96golfin (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

66,000 on my 96.


----------



## VentoGL96 (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (96golfin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]66,000 on my 96.







[HR][/HR]​Me 2! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Only problem was to replace o2 sensor. I drive majority of time on the highway.


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (VentoGL96)*

120,000 on my 1995 8V Golf, second clutch, and second A/C unit, but still running strong!


----------



## Fly952.0 (Oct 3, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (flieger)*

I am at 175,500 now on my 95 Jet


----------



## zoomer (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (Fly952.0)*

124,000 on a 96 Golf and it is still running strong. I drive it hard but keep up with maintenance. Just did a tune up at 118,000 which included... 
-Plug wires
-Plugs
-Distrubitor Cap and Rotor
-Both Oxygen sensors (were tripping the CE light)
-Fuel Filter
-Cleaned the K&N air filter
-Replaced Timing belt and tensioner (way, way past due)
-PCV valve and connecting tube
All of this made a HUGE difference! Car runs much stronger now.


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (zoomer)*

118K on my 94 Jetta.....with the original clutch


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

1994 Jetta III with 100,800 miles. Bought it in July 2000 with 94,000 miles.
So far only a bad power steering pump. The thing just seized on me...my belts were smoking








Got a used PS pump for $30...no other major problems.


----------



## idub (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (bajan01)*

70k on my 00 golf


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

97k and some
runs like new !


----------



## 1988SCIROCCO16VW (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

girlfriends 95 jetta III about to hit 100,000 with no problems.


----------



## queue (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

28k on my 2000 jetta. Nice car.
Problems so far:
- factory paint defect on front driver side quarterpanel (actually caused by that protecting white plastic sheet







)
- stress cracked windshield (fixed, but not under warranty







)
- light behind hvac controls keeps going on/off (gotta fix that one of these days)
- glove box rattles (there is TSB about that.. gotta fix)
- door hinges squeak (need lube)
- windows squeak (need lube)
- something in the center of the buzzes at high revs








- about 10 other vibrations... its a vw








I love this car...


----------



## sickdogg (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (queue)*

106k on my 95 jetta 2.0.
bought it with 101k, and the dealership did a bunch of work to it. so mine is not a very fair comparison, it has lots of new stuff on it. i expect it to go 60k or so with no repairs.


----------



## BillyD (May 7, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

70780


----------



## CarPoor (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

68000 miles on my '96 Golf 2.0. (For Sale)


----------



## BenGone (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (maxt)*

98 GTi 2.0L DE? 76k faded seats crappy 2nd syncro and reverse pops out all the time, sunroof rattles a bit. i got a chip, intake and for some reason my car still won't do 140, so either my car is broke or some people are full of it. who knows maybe they just have a good tail wind?


----------



## volkrite (Mar 23, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

180,000 miles and climbing.
Only major work performed on the drive train was done last year at 170,000 mi - replaced 2nd gear sync. and MAF sensor


----------



## darkman007 (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

1998 golf gl 
brought in june of this year on the largest vw dealership in queens (koeppel),ny.
53000 mi on it now (brought with 46000 mi), major mistake!!!!
- 3 mos ago, have to replace power lock pump - $380.00
- have to replace rear wheel bushing - $250.00
- two weeks ago, have to go to AAMCO to have tranny fixed - $2,500.00 ( and a week of lost pay due to car in garage)
- now , after all fixed... more noise (under chais during accel, at the front console , clicking)
- plan of suing the dealership, i think they sold me a lemon...what do you guys think?

2000 jetta gls 21000 mi. on it
- last month, have to replace rear disc pads and needs to be resurfaced (at 20000 mi... can you belive this!)
- have to be serviced twice due to clicking noise on doors ( still have noise...koeppel service sucks)
- now have clicking noise on front panel (left side) very annoying!!!
I still love my VW, I just think koeppel VW have the worst vw service, everytime i bring my volkswagen for one problem, I always come home with another (my wife can attest to this) :


----------



## Golf 2 Slow GLS (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

33k


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (maxt)*

'96 Jetta GL 85k
No major problems - starter went bad at around 80k. Light switch went out at around 45k. New plug wires needed at 50k. Stock factory exhaust lasted until about 65k - installed new factory exhaust (it was lower quality than the original...buzzes at 2900rpm







) New drivers side tie rod need at 75k...
Its a very reliable car... burned about .25 quarts worth of Mobil synthetic in 11000 miles of driving last I checked...
regards,
Peter Tong



[Modified by Peter Tong, 7:57 PM 12-25-2001]


----------



## JG (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

2000 golf with 35k on it..the only major problem I have is a "cavitating" AC compression valve that was denied under warranty b/c it has not completely failed. The dealer and warranty dept can go "F" themselves!!!!! I have burned some headlight & tailight bulbs as well.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (JG)*

130,187 miles
one tranny
electrical probs, easy to fix though


----------



## 95jetta2.0 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

Bought it at 90,000 and still kickin ass at 105,000. ever so much more than my old ford at 100,000. *grumble grumble* damn ford. I LOVE MY JETTA.


----------



## Vermonster (Oct 11, 1999)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (95jetta2.0)*

'98 Jetta with 85000 miles. No problems whatsoever, changed timing belt at 84k, always used synthetic oil. My mileage on interstate is between 29 and 32 mpg depending on my speed.
Kyle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XSiVE (Nov 1, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

85,000 miles. 5000 of which are turbocharged


----------



## timmybgood (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (XSiVE)*

38,6xx in a 99


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wow.. 24 hits to my post without response. Thanks guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Your welcome because this has been done, over and over again..... do a search. My 98 has 79,000+ miles so thats what like 625,867km's??????????


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (H2oVento)*

62,500 on a 96 jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI PSYCHO (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

58,000 miles 2000 mk4 and i drive as hard on my car as it comes
eurosport sold me there wack ass intake and it set off my smog thing or whatever its called..........warranty covered it though
thanks steve (nervous about putting my turbo on)


----------



## CaptainWonderful (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (GTI PSYCHO)*

62,000+ Miles On My 2000 Golf GLS (MK.IV)
Only Problem I've Had Is The Cruise Control, It Has Not Worked For A While Now And I Really Don't Care Because I Never Used It Much Anyway.


----------



## redfred1969 (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

1996 Jetta GL 102,600 miles. Broke 2 timing belts in 3 months, water pipe, passenger side ball joint, alternator belt
1999 NB GLS 44,000 miles. routine maintenance


----------



## phatplat (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (redfred1969)*

64,xxx 2001 jetta 2.0


----------



## A396gti8vturbo (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

I have a 96 gti and 134K and had my turbo for around 50K the only major problem i had is i been through 4 tranny in the past year 3 or them used and my last one i speant the only on a real tranny


----------



## Dubian (Jan 4, 2002)

30k on my 97 gti


----------



## Fly952.0 (Oct 3, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (Dubian)*

I am pushing 178K on my 95 Jet


----------



## loujet (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

130,000 miles on our '93 Golf 2.0 with auto trany. Bone stock, no major repairs, usual maintenance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (loujet)*

136,500 miles on my 96 Golf


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (maxt)*

'97 jetta GLS, 130,6xx miles. just put in a recycled (40k miles) tranny and a new sachs clutch, but then again i have no idea how much the car was beaten on before i bought it from a wholesale dealer w/ 119k miles. no other major problems since then


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (mynameisphunk)*

94 GIII 2.0 5 speed 120,000 miles on the clock
steve a


----------



## gboss (Jun 14, 2000)

1995 J 2.0, just turned 88k
got a small oil leak i've got to track down. 
other than that, runs incredibly. can we say 32mpg @80+mph?


----------



## 95jetta2.0 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

105,000 all in stock condition. (too poor to mod right now) runnin strong


----------



## SimonPieter2 (Oct 29, 2001)

I have a 99.5 Golf with 10,000 miles. Yes, you read correctly. 2 and a half years old, and 10 thousand miles








I drive it every day too!


----------



## 91PassatGL (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (TorontoJetta2.0)*

I have a 91 Passat GL 2.0L with 202,000 kms and the head just went, so for about a $1000 I'll slap another rebuilt head on and keep going, i hear the bottom ends and really strong on the 2.0L.


----------



## mzd (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (gboss)*

quote:[HR][/HR]1995 J 2.0, just turned 88k
got a small oil leak i've got to track down. 
other than that, runs incredibly. can we say 32mpg @80+mph?[HR][/HR]​My sister got a 92-93? Jetta and she somehow gets 50mpg cross country (lives in Seattle). I've got a 2000 golf and get pretty much what the manufacture says. 
Oh, and for the thread, it currently has 20,100. I got it with 18,200 a month and a half ago.


----------



## mkiv_jb (Sep 18, 2000)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (mzd)*

99.5 gl 82,500
-$4000 deer @18k
-timing belt @65k
-faulty shifter [email protected]
-weird noise from starter after starting engine
-been through lotsa bulbs, turn,brake,h7,h1 at least 1 of each
-15%tint,kamei sills,hella 3 airhorn,euroswitch,rr fog,hella led spoiler,
hella micro DE,rims,upper tie,inpro r/r tails,autotech sporttuned exh& 
rotors&mintex pads(awesome!),k&n

-stupid CEL's been on for a while, which reminds me, anyone heard of the 324,000 car recall for G/J/NB O2 problems on the 2.0?? it was in the NY times yesterday.
other than that, there's been alot of driving, and ALOT of oil changes.








john


[Modified by mkiv_jb, 3:42 PM 1-14-2002]


----------



## phatplat (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (mkiv_jb)*

2001 Jetta 65,500 and counting. Only thing wrong is that it is dirty and the glove box lid broke.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (phatplat)*

just an update...wth - clocked 108200 mi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MkIII (Aug 10, 2000)

*2.0 Mileage*

1995 Golf III Sport: 111,500 Miles.


----------



## HappyVdubber (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 Mileage (MkIII)*

1995 - 93,000 KM's
p.s. I love my car


----------



## ProjectCriminal (Apr 9, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (maxt)*

I own a 94 Golf that i have converted into a "GTi" haha. It has 4 way discs brakes off the corrado and runs great. This lil 2.0 in my car has surpassed 200,000 miles and runs great. Had timing belt replaced at 160k and she runs great. I drive it alot and the only other thing then timing belt was i just had the distributor cap and ignition coil replaced. I love this car.


----------



## C_walsh (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (ProjectCriminal)*

88,678 miles on my '95. It had an amazing amount of problems first year and a half and has been fine ever since. I figure it was built the day after penny beer night or something. 5 transmissions, 2 fuel injection systems, rear wiper system, moonroof motor, drivers seat, hood lock, catalytor converter (sp?), 1 stereo. many of these things happened just before the car was 1 year old. The dealer had the car for 8 weeks at one point and I had the car back for 2 days before the cat went and they had it again for 3 weeks. I believe that the service department of this particular dealership is as bad as any service department anywhere else in the world. Possibly the worst. As a matter of fact I would rather drive my car through a minefield than ever bring it back to those people.


----------



## Marcos Hedges (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 mileage check (C_walsh)*

35K on a used 1996 Jetta GL 2.0. Either the PO drove short distances, or the odometer got "disconnected"... I'm banking on the short distances theory, though, as the car probably wasn't driven, according to the inspection sticker expiration date, since 2000.
Pros: smooth-revving, capable engine for its size.
Cons: 4th gear ratio on the auto tranny equals high revs at highway speeds - gas sipper, my eye!


----------

